# No Water!



## 128514 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, I purchased a second hand Burstner Argos 748 (2008) about 7 weeks ago. While out last weekend the water stopped coming out of the taps, shower and toilet.
I was told that it would be the pump, without checking first, I fitted a new pump. I have emptied the tank and refilled it, checked all fuses but still no water. There is no power at the pump! on the control panel it says the water is on but there is an ALARM sign next to it?

Any help would be great, thank you in advance.

Terry.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi I dont know what the warning icon is saying but it may be a blown fuse waring so make sure that the fuses are all OK. the wiring for the pump will be taken from the leisure battery and distributed by the panel and so there may be a wire come off.

I assume that the switch in the panel is on for the pump.

As a last resort you culd run a wire from the leisure battery to the pump via a switch to get water till its fixed.

is there any warranty with the van or was it a private sale. 

if theres no warranty with it then you will have to take the panel off where you will find a birds nest of wires but they are normally labelled up. Find the one that runs to the pump and continuity check it along its length to the pump firstly making sure theres power from it to the pump.

I hope this helps but check the obvious first. there may be a fuse secreted somewhere you havent seen.

Phill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Before you agreed to buy it did you ask for the equipment manuals?

Dave


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tel9988,

My Augusta has an alarm & pump override sensor, it cuts off the power to the pump if the water runs low, and stops the pump buring itself out!

What you probably have is the water level sensor has come off, it thinks theres no water, gives the alarm, and cuts the power to the pump.

Hence .........No water.

Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know, but could the alarm sign be an indication that the grey water tank is full? I know on our fairly simple panel, a red symbol lights up. Maybe the panel won't allow any more water to run until the tank is emptied?

Or maybe the fresh water tank sensor is 'up the creek' - again, the control panel might not run the pump without any water in the tank?

I wonder if this thread might do better in the Burstner forum?

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have moved this topic to the Burstner forum so that the "specialists" who own Burstner Motorhomes can give you the benefit of their wisdom!

I hope that this will bring you some help! We had an annoying problem in our Swift this summer when it appeared as if the ump had stopped working, there was power to it, the switches were all working but still nothing!

When I next tried it 24 hours later after moving the van on the road for 15 miles the pump worked perfectly! It appeared as if it needed the proverbial "kick" to get it moving again - no idea why though!

Dave


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

*Burstner water pump*

Usually when the alarm light on the panel shows it means no power to the leisure battery from the charger or power to the 12v system. Do the interior lights work?
If not, check the main fuse at the leisure battery usually under the passenger seat. Check all fuses on the charger/control unit under the driver seat.

It sounds very much likeyou have no power going to the pump.


----------

